# Το «συνέβη» γιατί με «η»;



## skapeti (Jul 18, 2014)

Τα ρήματα που τελειώνουν σε /i/ φωνητικό συνήθως γράφονται με «ει», ακόμα και ίδιου τύπου ρήματα όπως το «συνετρίβει» «εχάθει». Το «συνέβη» γιατί έτσι;

Μπορεί να φαίνονται παράξενα αυτά που ρωτάω... Θέλω να δω αν υπάρχει κάποια λογική πίσω από τα διάφορα της ελληνικής ορθογραφίας ή απλά είναι έτσι γιατί έτσι είναι.

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2014)

Ποιος είπε ότι τα _συνετρίβη _& _εχάθη _δεν γράφονται με ήτα;


----------



## skapeti (Jul 18, 2014)

Το google... αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι υπάρχει σωρηδόν και με «η» και με «ει».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2014)

Το ότι το κάνουν κάποιοι λάθος, δεν σημαίνει πως έπαψε να είναι λάθος. Όλοι αυτοί οι λόγιοι τύποι γράφονται με ήτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2014)

Κάποια στιγμή, πριν από αρκετά χρόνια, όταν καθιερώθηκε η δημοτική ως επίσημη γλώσσα του Δημοσίου, κάποιοι έχασαν την μπάλα. Νόμιζαν ότι επειδή καταργήθηκε το "η" ως κατάληξη σε κάπους τύπους, ότι καταργήθηκε παντού. Δηλαδή, δεν λέμε πια "θα έλθη" και "να γράψης" όπως μαθαίναμε εμείς οι παλιοί, αλλά "θα έλθει" και "να γράψεις". Αυτό το "η" όντως καταργήθηκε. Αλλά ποτέ δεν καταργήθηκε το "η" στους τύπους "εγράφη", "εχάθη", "εστάλη" και "συνετρίβη".


----------



## skapeti (Jul 18, 2014)

Προφανώς το σωστό είναι με «η» και γίνονται πολλά λάθη στον κανόνα αυτό, γιατί θα φαίνονται παράξενα και σε όλους τα ρήματα με κατάληξη «η». Το ερώτημά μου παραμένει: γιατί δεν γράφονται και αυτά με «ει», ποια είναι η λογική;


edit: Συγνώμη έγραφα και δεν είδα τις απαντήσεις.


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2014)

Αυτοί οι τύποι για τους οποίους ρωτάς, skapeti, είναι του αορίστου της παθητικής φωνής. Είναι λόγιοι και ακολουθούν το τυπικό της αρχαίας ελληνικής: _συνετρίβην_, _συνετρίβης_, _συνετρίβη_, _συνετρίβημεν _κ.ο.κ. Στη δημοτική μερικοί παθητικοί αόριστοι εξελίχθηκαν σε —ηκα: (ε)χάθηκα, (ε)γράφηκα. Μερικοί, όχι όλοι. Μερικά ρήματα έμειναν όπως ήταν στην καθαρεύουσα, χρησιμοποιούνται όμως περισσότερο στο τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο, γιατί εκεί γίνονται ευκολότερα αποδεκτά από έναν σημερινό ομιλητή (_εστάλη_, στη θέση του _στάλθηκε_, _συνετρίβη_, στη θέση του _συντρίφτηκε_, αλλά όχι _εστάλην _[εγώ], _συνετρίβην _[εγώ]). Το ήτα, όπως βλέπεις, έρχεται από την αρχαία και την καθαρεύουσα, γι’ αυτό άλλωστε λέμε ότι η ορθογραφία μας είναι ιστορική.


----------



## skapeti (Jul 18, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2014)

Μπορείς πρακτικά να θυμάσαι ότι το ήτα περιέχεται στον δημοτικό τύπο: χάθη[κε] (εχάθη), εκτελέστη[κε] (εξετελέσθη), πληρώθη[κε] (επληρώθη), κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μερικά ρήματα έμειναν όπως ήταν στην καθαρεύουσα, χρησιμοποιούνται όμως περισσότερο στο τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο, γιατί εκεί γίνονται ευκολότερα αποδεκτά από έναν σημερινό ομιλητή (_εστάλη_, στη θέση του _στάλθηκε_, _συνετρίβη_, στη θέση του _συντρίφτηκε_, αλλά όχι _εστάλην _[εγώ], _συνετρίβην _[εγώ]).


Κάποια (κυρίως όσα δεν ανέπτυξαν εύχρηστο _-ηκα_) χρησιμοποιούνται και στο α' εν., όπως λ.χ. το _εξεπλάγην_, _απεταξάμην_, (σπανιότερα) _εξεμάνην_, _εξερράγην_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Να βάλω μερικά λόγϊα:

απέβη μοιραίο
επενέβη / παρενέβη στη διένεξη
μετέβη στο εξωτερικό
παρέβη τα συμφωνηθέντα
υπερέβη τα εσκαμμένα
διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα

αλλά:
να ανέβει και να ανεβεί
να κατέβει και να κατεβεί


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11099-συνελήφθη-ή-συνελήφθει


----------

